# After sucking up ext cord can't pull starter



## nachot (Dec 15, 2015)

While helping a neighbor clear their sidewalk, I ran over and sucked up an extension cord. Cleared the ext cord but now the starter is VERY hard to pull. It will pull but it's so hard that there's no way to get it started. I suspect either a hidden part of the ext cord is jammed somewhere or a belt has come off.

When I pull the starter I can see the pulleys and belts move and the impeller spins.

It's a 2 year old Poulan Pro 24" model 961940010 (http://goo.gl/VOeYUI) and I expect very similar to many blowers.

Any direction on what to look for is appreciated!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nachot
You may have sheared the flywheel key. That will throw the ignition timing off enough to fight the compression release feature of your engine. Pull your spark plug to see if there is still resistance to pulling engine over. If ther is, you have a mechanical issue. If resistance is gone, you have a timing issue. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :white^_^arial^_^0^_


I didn't look yours up but when you're starting it and not holding down the auger/impeller handle the auger and impeller should be disengaged and NOT turning.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

nachot said:


> While helping a neighbor clear their sidewalk, I ran over and sucked up an extension cord. Cleared the ext cord but now the starter is VERY hard to pull. It will pull but it's so hard that there's no way to get it started. I suspect either a hidden part of the ext cord is jammed somewhere or a belt has come off.
> 
> When I pull the starter I can see the pulleys and belts move and the impeller spins.
> 
> ...


There is a steel shaft that runs though the engine (crankshaft) this has the starter attached at one end and the two pulleys on the other end. When you rotate this shaft with the starter these two pulley also rotate , but normally the impeller and auger do not spin. until after you get the motor going and pull on a lever with linkage that engages the impeller and auger. I'm thinking this auger lever might at some point be stuck cable or linkage bent with a piece of the cord.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Auger belt hopped the brake or idler and is now engaged to the engine pulley? That's better than having the slack coming back and hitting you in the eye or teeth.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Look closely at the belts......I think something jumped or bent (or both)


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you may have thrown the connecting rod


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Would have hoped that the shear pins/keys would have failed before that.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I suspect something got knocked out of whack. Take the belts off and try the motor - work or not as it should? You could have some of that cord wound behind the impeller. You could have one of the auger ends out of the bearing. You could have something internal out of position in the tractor unit. Sorry, but without pictures it's only guesses.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Me tinks there is some left over cord in them thar augers.:behindsofa:


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

pull the belt cover and inspect the belts first. They should not be engaged when you are not depressing the engagement handle. if they are engaged something is wrong. I would remove the belts first and see if the engine is starting properly. If you can deduce the problem with the belts not disengaging all the better. one picture is worth a thousand words. Remove the belt cover and inspect the belts and pulleys first.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

In general be very careful of the impeller with your hands as they are sometimes held (stuck) in tension and spring loose.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I have sheared the flywheel key before - I think there are 2 variations of those on the Tecumseh's. Once you have verified that nothing is stuck/broken/bent and still can't start it - the next thing would be to break it down and take a peek. This is a mower video, but the same principle applies:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Like several have suggested, first thought should be why you see impeller movement with a recoil rope pull. Engine PTO's only contact to the impeller is through a belt and pulley. If you pull over the engine ( regardless of sheared key, bad gas, an impeller full of razor wire or puppy parts) and the impeller moves, it's still linked by the belt on modern designs. Belt is over, around, under, in between something around that area. Most likely the rapid torque interruption of the shortening of the extension cord caused a bump in the flimsy housing and allowed the auger drive belt to go outside either the brake bracket, the idler pulley or up on top of the belt keepers. All scenarios will cause the belt to be short and TAUGHT to the engine PTO. This is why you see impeller movement with the pull start. Once you find the jammed belt, you should look for torque damage at the impeller housing/bucket rear. Could have been enough shock to twist that flat mounting bearing area and keep the auger belt on both pulleys. Is the auger engagement handle locked in place:blush: If it's sitting up, your clearly have belts twisted and jumped around the pulleys inside your belt cover.


----------



## nachot (Dec 15, 2015)

I got it running again. I removed the belt cover, but couldn't see any misaligned belts. Then I removed the auger housing. With the auger belt off, the auger pulley rotated freely whereas before it was stiff. I put everything back together and it started right up. Seems to be running perfectly. I think the auger belt was misaligned. Removing it and putting it back together fixed it. Thanks, All!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Life is good.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

nachot said:


> I got it running again. I removed the belt cover, but couldn't see any misaligned belts. Then I removed the auger housing. With the auger belt off, the auger pulley rotated freely whereas before it was stiff. I put everything back together and it started right up. Seems to be running perfectly. I think the auger belt was misaligned. Removing it and putting it back together fixed it. Thanks, All!


Just check the auger housing to tractor mounting holes for any trauma like the holes egged at the mounting bolts or where the lower blower housing "hooks" to the tractor frame. May have torque off a bit, then when you removed and reset all was fine???? Just a thought. Back and running is a good thing, well done:wavetowel2:




My mind was thinking to check around here, at the 4:50 mark. If by chance the bolts weren't tight to begin with,the torque of the ingested cord could have thrown this off. Worth a look see.


----------

